# Sendmail and smtpd port 25 blocked by FIOS



## RichardET (Sep 14, 2013)

I have set[]up a simple Unix system, which is purely for fun. I would like to send email from it, again purely for fun, but FIOS blocks port 25. How do I adjust the configuration files for either Sendmail or smtpd to force it to send on a different port number?

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 14, 2013)

Generally, ISPs that block port 25 allow customers inside their LAN to send mail to the ISP's mailserver, which then sends it on outside the net.  In sendmail, this is called SMART_HOST.

Changing the port number is not much of a solution.  The receiver would have to be expecting mail on the non-standard port.


----------

